# Cutting Poly Twill with the Roland GX-24



## ThreadConnection (Feb 21, 2008)

I am new to the forum and I have run into a problem I can figure out. I am also new to cutting twill on my Roland GX-24. I use it all the time for vinyl but didn't know it would (???) cut twill until recent readings. 

I purchased the 45 and 60 degree angle blades to cut my poly twill with the Roland cutter and I am have trouble with the twill bunching up when it moves backward to finish the letter? 

Help anyone?

Marla


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Slow it down to around 10.... I use a 60 degree for cutting twill letters.


----------



## ThreadConnection (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok - Now I really feel stupid...I didn't know you could slow down the speed. 

Do you know how to do this?

Thank you so much for your help.

Marla


----------



## ThreadConnection (Feb 21, 2008)

I figured out how to slow down the speed but still bunching up. I think it has something to do with the force. It appears the fabric is trying to advance while the area at the sight of the pen stay in position, thus bunching up. However, when I reduce the pen force it does not seem to cut the poly twill all the way through and as a matter of fact only leave slight cut outlines. This will not work. I will still have to cut manually.

What am I doing wrong??? Someone please help!

In advance...Thanks.

Marla


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been cutting twill with this machine, so far, no problem. Are you using roll good twill or by the yard twill and putting it on a mask carrier? If you're using a carrier, make sure it is press down firmly on the carrier (no bubbles), this shouldn't be problem on the roll goods. Make sure the blade is still good, if you have a new one, try using it then experiment with the speed and force, there's a button on your machine called "test" (upper left corner), once you have the twill setup on the machine, press and hold for about 2 to 3 seconds then the machine will automatically do a small test of cutting (small circle and square), once done, check if the cut is good, if not, continue adjusting the force, I wouldn't go faster than 30 with the speed. Hope this help.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Good point, are you using fabric and applying a carrier to it or are you using twill that already has a pressure sensitive adhesive (PSA) backing?

When I first got my cutter, I ordered some twill from Stahls and didn't realize that I needed to order the twill with the PSA instead of plain twill. Now I have a couple of yards of twill with no backing sitting here until I get time to try it with a carrier...


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

You make a good point here Ted...

Good to know this about the Stahls Twill product.

AB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Good to know this about the Stahls Twill product.


Just wanted to make sure, the error was on my part, not Stahls... They do have twill with the PSA backing, I simply ordered the wrong item.


----------



## ThreadConnection (Feb 21, 2008)

The blade is new and as a matter of fact I purchased the 45 degree and the 5 pk of the 60 degree to see if there was any difference when I started this project. I have played with the force and speed but I am still experiencing problems so maybe it is the twill. I purchased the MH510TWI003 "Heat Seal 51" Poly-Twill" and was told by Stahls that it is the correct twill. I think my next step is to contact Stahl's Tech Support Department to see what they say. The salesman on the phone sounds knowledgeable but????

I will keep you posted on the outcome in the event someone else may have trouble as well.

Thank you all so much. 

Marla


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's the same stuff I ordered... if so, it won't work unless you use a pressure sensitive adhesive carrier underneath the fabric to hold it in place.


----------



## meibersm (Dec 19, 2006)

For cutting Pressure Sensitive Twill with the Roland GX-24 Cutter be sure the blade (either 45 or 60 degree ) is only exposed about 2mm. Set the force to around 150 and then do a test cut. When you do a test cut the cutter will cut a circle and a square. If you can weed out the circle and leave the square then your cutting will be ok. One of the biggest mistakes people have is too much blade exposure. I have cut hundreds of pieces of twill without any issues. If you are going to cut a lot of twill you might want to invest in a carbide blade.


----------



## ThreadConnection (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you for your help. I finally found that I did NOT have the correct twill for my cutter. It did not have the film underneath (was not pressure sensitive) and once we received the correct twill...THIS IS AWESOME!!!! Cuts great and I am so thrilled.

This forum has been as great experience and I just am so thrilled to have found it as well. Thanks to everyone who took time to help me. 

One step forward and I am sure I will have more questions related to our embroidery and screenprinting business in the future.

Again, Thank you all VERY MUCH!

A Thread Connection


----------



## ThreadConnection (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes this stuff is not what I need. I found that I did not have the Pressure Sensitive twill. I don't know what a "pressure sensitive adhesive carrier" is. I now have twill that I can't use because would only take back twill unless is was complete roll.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

I did buy the PS poly twill from imprintables.com . But i am thinking to buy uncoated twill to reduce the cost . Will that be the problem if we have the poly twill without presss sensitive on the back ? Please let me know . Thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

danny95133 said:


> I did buy the PS poly twill from imprintables.com . But i am thinking to buy uncoated twill to reduce the cost . Will that be the problem if we have the poly twill without presss sensitive on the back ? Please let me know . Thanks


How do you plan on cutting it? Without a carrier it will not work in a roll fed cutter.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

I will use the roland gx 24 to cut it . Please let me know if we are able to use the roland gx 24 to cut the uncoated polyester twill . Thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

danny95133 said:


> I will use the roland gx 24 to cut it . Please let me know if we are able to use the roland gx 24 to cut the uncoated polyester twill . Thanks


You will need to stick it to some type of backing to hold it in place while you are cutting....I have only cut uncoated twill on a flatbed cutter. Also if you get the PS Twill it is easier to hold in place while being sewn and you can heat tack it so it doesn't pucker.


----------



## LVgraphix (Aug 13, 2013)

I bought poly twill from stahls but I'm having a lot of trouble cutting it with my gx-24. What is the proper way on cutting? It has no backing, seems to me that it should cut all the way through? Please help me ad this is my first time trying to cut poly twill with my gx-24.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

LVgraphix said:


> I bought poly twill from stahls but I'm having a lot of trouble cutting it with my gx-24. What is the proper way on cutting? It has no backing, seems to me that it should cut all the way through? Please help me ad this is my first time trying to cut poly twill with my gx-24.


It sounds like you purchased regular yardage for hand cutting or laser cutting. You need to have the cad-cut twill it has a backing and will cut on your cutter using a Twill blade. If you have some of the Cad Cut Thermo Film backing left from another job you could try applying the twill to that and then cut.


----------



## LVgraphix (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks!!! Can I buy just the backing somewhere?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

LVgraphix said:


> Thanks!!! Can I buy just the backing somewhere?


The do sell Magic Mask you can use, you will just have to burnish it down really well before cutting.


----------



## skribbler (Jul 6, 2011)

Would contact paper work as a carrier?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

No it will not. You can use Magic Mask high tack, but for the best results I would recommend the PS Twill 16 inch material and of course a Twill blade.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good adhesive carrier for the twill material?
Can you use something like HTV masking on the backside of the twill for the carrier?
Thank you for your help!


----------

